# Opinion on my new little shop



## PreciousSoaps (May 17, 2011)

Hello, 

I was wondering if I could receive some feedback from my little shop on ArtFire. I just set it up and would like to know if there's anything that I could improve on or add.

http://www.artfire.com/users/BlackberrySoaps

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## cinta (May 17, 2011)

Looks great! Your photos are lovely and eye-catching. I like to know exactly what ingredients are in soaps and an approximate weight before I order, though. 

Well done!


----------



## cinta (May 17, 2011)

Ooops! After having a second look I've seen you have listed ingredients...so sorry!


----------



## Tabitha (May 17, 2011)

All ps is considered yelling. I don't mine a word in caps here or there, but a whole sentance is a bit much. Other than that it looks nice.


----------



## PreciousSoaps (May 17, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> All ps is considered yelling. I don't mine a word in caps here or there, but a whole sentance is a bit much. Other than that it looks nice.



Yeah, taking another look at it, it seem a bit too much.  Thanks.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (May 23, 2011)

It looks really nice.  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (May 23, 2011)

Since you have a Pro account, I would separate your categories into cold process and glycerin soaps.


----------



## PreciousSoaps (May 26, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Since you have a Pro account, I would separate your categories into cold process and glycerin soaps.



Hello soapbuddy,
I think that's a great idea.  I'm still learning the ropes over at artfire


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

PreciousSoaps said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if I could receive some feedback from my little shop on ArtFire. I just set it up and would like to know if there's anything that I could improve on or add.
> 
> ...



Wow! I just go through your site. Its really very beautiful, i like the nice design with white background. Really very nice, and the products are really looks great with affordable prices. Thanks for sharing.

_spammy links deleted - the mod team_


----------

